# pañol (hydroelectric power plant)



## grsharp

Does anybody know the translation in english of this term, or even a description of what it is in Spanish.
It is part of a hydroelectric power plant.

Thanks,


----------



## jalibusa

Toolroom; espacio donde se guarda herramientas.


----------



## Montsuel

I found it mentioned as "warehouse", and sometimes "storeroom"

Regards


----------



## Loitey

Pañol ( creo que es un palabra ya poco usada ).Y se refiere en terminos náuticos solamente a una especie de " Warehouse " cerrado y con llave para guardar herramientas botes remos etc  pero como en este caso se relaciona con una planta hidroelectrica creo que " Toolroom " seria adecuado


----------



## jalibusa

Ahora que lo pienso, "tool storage area" me suena mejor.


----------



## Loitey

Recuerdo que antiguamente se ubicaban en los barcos dos lugares para depósito de herramientas , cuerdas, artes de pesca etc " Pañol de estribor y Pañol de babor " . Y creo que en en idioma Inglés debe de existir un nombre exacto para el " Pañol " pero por ser muy antiguo es dificil de hallar


----------



## Montsuel

acá no es muy antiguo, para nada.
TODAS las fábricas (medianas a grandes) tienen un pañol. Es el lugar donde se guardan las herramientas, repuestos, insumos de mantenimiento, etc.
Es más, me acuerdo que en una empresa donde estuve trabajando, al empleado encargado de controlar el pañol, le decíamos "pañolero" en tono de broma.

edit: es como dijo jalibusa, "tool storage area", pero muchas veces hay más que "tools". Como ya lo dije antes, ya lo vi nombrado como WAREHOUSE. En un taller de mantenimiento de submarinos en Australia, tenían un WAREHOUSE que ocupaba un edificio entero contiguo al edificio principal. Pero también le dicen así al área cerrada para tal propósito, dentro de una nave industrial.


----------



## Tt Tita

En las embarcaciones hay Pañoles de Pintura, de equipo de levante, etc. No es solo para herramientas. 

storeroom es el que mas se usa en ingles.


----------



## TerMight

En la empresa donde trabajo, sector telecomunicaciones, se le llama Pañol al depósito donde se guardan los equipos.
Así que supongo que será un *warehouse*.


----------



## pacosancas

Hola,

Hablando de buques, pañol se traduce al inglés como *store*. Paint store, bosun store, chemical store, rope store....


----------



## projectguy

Tool crib is another common term for pañol.


----------

